# Saturday night!



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

On the menu this evening: Arturo Fuente Short Story and the WEC 47 fight. Zone2 Polk outdoor speakers fired up, too! My pug Layla kept me company...


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

That is hilarious! I did the same thing watching the olympics through my window. My wife had to suffer through booming volume levels so I could hear it outside. I like the look on the pugs face, like "Hey, don't I get a puff?"


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if I can angle my TV enough... 

I'd love to show you the Fuente I smoked tonight, unfortunately it fell apart and I chucked it before I could take a picture.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I can angle my TV enough...
> 
> I'd love to show you the Fuente I smoked tonight, unfortunately it fell apart and I chucked it before I could take a picture.


man that sucks. I had a little uneven burn, which was a little surprising. what model did you try to enjoy tonight? and how did you like that RP 1961 you have listed in your sidebar profile? I really liked that guy.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

does the dogs name have any connection to the song? lol.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it me or does the pug appear to be looking longingly, even whistfully, at your funte? lol "come on ... just one puff ..." lol


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

phisch said:


> man that sucks. I had a little uneven burn, which was a little surprising. what model did you try to enjoy tonight? and how did you like that RP 1961 you have listed in your sidebar profile? I really liked that guy.


The Fuente was a Privada No. 1. I've had them before and thought they were a decent smoke, so I hope this was just one time bad luck.

The 1961 was great, I picked one up on a whim and now I'm gonna have to think about getting some more.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yall are soooo right!*

Layla is_ totally_ Jones-ing for her very own stogie! :nod:

Rock on Andy!!! 

.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks tasty !! I think your dog is jelous !!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

41 ChevHead said:


> Looks tasty !! I think your dog is jelous !!


She should be. . . Fuente makes a nice stick! hahah


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

I started this new game with her last fall when I'd go out to enjoy a cigar in the back yard. I bought a bag of wiffle golf balls, and I'll chip them across the yard with my 64º wedge. Layla will chase after them and bring them back to me. Put some music on and I can do that all night. No smokes for Layla Monster, but she usually gets a little beer foam if she's good.

She got her name before we acquired her, but she has been Pavloved to the song (Derek and the Dominoes version, of course). It is the ringtone for my Fiance, and when it rings Layla sits on the arm of the chair and stares at the door, because she knows "mommy" will be home in a few minutes. It's pretty cool.


----------

